# US H1B Visa stamping in Sydney - Kindly share ur experience



## eva-usa (May 14, 2009)

Hello Freinds,

I got my Oz PR & right now in USA on H1B visa. I want to plan my PR visa validation trip to Sydney. But to come back to US I have to go for visa stamping in US consulate. 

If anyone has done this before, kindly share experience & what is the process?

Thanks,


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi:

You can e-mail/call the US Consulate in Sydney before you leave the US and setup the appointment to get your visa stamp. Shouldn't be any drama if you do this before you leave the US (they can advise if you need to bring anything else).

The US Consulate is easy to reach by public transport as it's in the CBD (city).

Good luck 



eva-usa said:


> Hello Freinds,
> 
> I got my Oz PR & right now in USA on H1B visa. I want to plan my PR visa validation trip to Sydney. But to come back to US I have to go for visa stamping in US consulate.
> 
> ...


----------



## eva-usa (May 14, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Hi:
> 
> You can e-mail/call the US Consulate in Sydney before you leave the US and setup the appointment to get your visa stamp. Shouldn't be any drama if you do this before you leave the US (they can advise if you need to bring anything else).
> 
> ...


Hi Amasalam,

As always thanks. I will follow the process & setup the appointment. 

Have u done this before ?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, I've gone to the consulate a few times (I'm a US Citizen so have to go for things like passports), I believe you can just go to the website and they have the steps for setting up an appointment. 

I haven't ever needed to do anything visa related with the US consulate as I don't need a visa for the US.



eva-usa said:


> Hi Amasalam,
> 
> As always thanks. I will follow the process & setup the appointment.
> 
> Have u done this before ?


----------



## barji (Sep 3, 2009)

*stamping*

eva - did you get your stamping done finally?


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

hey *amaslam*, why did you move to AU if you are a US citizen? just curious about your reasons for leaving the US.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey Tilla:

Because AU gave me what the US couldn't (not easily anyway):

1. No overtime
2. Less stress
3. Great weather
4. I can walk to the beach (I live in one of the Sydney beach suburbs)
5. < 45 mins commute each way
6. Low crime
7. More vacation days (standard 20 days per year + holidays).
8. Economy doing well compared to most other advanced economies.
9. Secure job

This all says better standard of living to me.

***
I can go back to US any time I choose (am a dual citizen, plural now that I also hold AU citizenship). But have yet to find a reason to give up what I have in AU to move back to US (the only thing I actually miss is the US shopping, which is cheaper, but that alone is not going to make me give up AU).



tilla_07 said:


> hey *amaslam*, why did you move to AU if you are a US citizen? just curious about your reasons for leaving the US.


----------

